

Why Apple Doesn’t Deserve Your Trust - garret
http://qblog.aaronsw.com/post/823738532/why-apple-doesnt-deserve-your-trust

======
dieterrams
The real title is "Why Apple Doesn't Deserve Your Trust". Nor does the author
ever state "Jobs is Nixon" (he merely likens their attempts at a coverup) or
that Antennagate really is like Watergate, which ignores the fact that with
Watergate, a real and serious crime was committed. Please do not add
gratuitous editorial spin to submission titles.

------
jgrahamc
Give me a break. There's no comparison between the Watergate affair and this.
One is about a sitting US President conspiring to cover up illegal activity,
the other is about the CEO of company not telling us everything about the
design of a product.

------
ianbishop
>In many ways, I think the issue here is not the crime but the coverup.

I think the issue here is that there was never a crime to begin with.

And what's worse is the fact that people are saying that Apple never
acknowledged that it was a problem, even though they did as early as the first
(text) press release. The second press release was cheesy for extending blame
on all manufacturers but the overall message was this:

"We screwed up. But we really did try! Look at these facilities we built to
try! Ok, here's the fix."

That isn't a crime. Or a cover up. It's a design oversight followed by a
publicity blunder.

------
slantyyz
I'm not sure you should trust any corporation - in the end, they exist to make
profits, not to be your friend. They may behave well now, but if they have any
turnover in management, things can go sour fast.

Having said that, I think this so-called Antennagate has a lot of people
resetting their _expectations_ and _perception_ of Apple's products relative
to its competitors.

